# Jan, we need a "trailer" related section, and here's the first post...



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there any way to find out the bearing size on a hub without pulling it off first? 

Usually I just call the manufacturer and they can tell you the bearing size(s) for the hub. 

I've got a performance flatsmaster trailer on the tunnel and performance is out of biz... 

Anyone have any thoughts?

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Part number cast or stamped on the hub?
Usually located on the axle side of the hub.
If you know the part number and manufacturer
getting the proper bearing set is simple.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Worth a shot, eh!

Will try to look in the AM

-T


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I thought trailer related subjects belonged in the boat yard basics? lol
At least that's where I've posted them in the past.

We definitely need some clarification!


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

I can probably tell you.  4 or 5 bolt hub.  Is the diameter of outside of hub the same on both sides.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

With a new "used" trailer of uncertain parentage (or in this case out of business..) I'd want to make a point of pulling that hub before trouble shows up - then take it to your nearest trailer shop that stocks a wide variety of parts. They'll be able to tell you, accurately, what size the bearings are and sell you what's needed in the way of spares or replacements. Hopefully all of this happens before you really need it... and you save the receipt with the correct sizes recorded if you ever need parts and you're away from home....
I know that some outfits (EZ Loader is the one I'm most familiar with) actually had more than one size of hub that they used (not just diameter but also width) so that having a spare hub on hand didn't guarantee that it was the right hub without matching the old one. 

That whole business is a pain - but not nearly the pain that you end up with broken down on the road before dawn or after sundown without the needed parts...


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Inside and outside diameter the same is 1 1/16 straight. If the inner is larger it's 1 3/8  x 1 1/16. Ez Loader is the only one I know of with unique depth hubs.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i think a trailer section would be cool  [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I thought trailer related subjects belonged in the boat yard basics?


Yup...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > I thought trailer related subjects belonged in the boat yard basics?
> 
> 
> Yup...


"Boat Yard Basics section is for all hull related questions, tips, tricks and DIY how to's."

Didn't say "Trailer questions" so I wasn't sure!!

-T


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't was to create a section overload... this area should work fine.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

And I thought we were going to see a new section called Trailer Trash... 

Jan, you could always add the word "trailers" to the section description.
That ought to satisfy the perfectionists that are members here.

                                           



> Boat Yard Basics section is for all hull and trailer related questions, tips, tricks and DIY how


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

better cool it folks, don't want to go FS on you! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> better cool it folks, don't want to go FS on you!  ;D


 ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> better cool it folks, don't want to go FS on you!  ;D


in that case i'll stop while i'm ahead


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*TomFL*
I believe I have the same trailer. Mine takes the 1-1/16" bearings. Check out the link below for parts.
http://abctrailerparts.com/trailer-bearings.html


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TomFL*
> I believe I have the same trailer. Mine takes the 1-1/16" bearings. Check out the link below for parts.
> http://abctrailerparts.com/trailer-bearings.html


Yes, you are right. They were the 1 1/16" straight. 

Found them locally at marine parts outlet for $29 for the entire kit; hub, studs, nuts, bearings, etc. Galvanized. Cheap enough I bought a spare..

-T


----------

